# Zanzibar cafe



## rami_m (Aug 2, 2014)

Well today I had one of the best meals cooked by a forum member. Now excuse the bad photos as I was too busy stuffing my face. 

First course

Oysters chilled pickled ginger and warm wakame/lemon




Perfect balance between sweet salty and creamy. I normally prefer Pacific oysters but this complemented and enhanced the Sydney rock oysters beautifully. 

Cured yellowfin tuna with beetroot and creme fraiche. 





Let's just say that my wife started eating before I could get the chance to take photos. The beetroot works wonderfully here. Adds an earthy flavour. 

Main

Free range chicken





Need I say anything? I would eat all my peas as a kid if they came like that. 

Beef





I have no idea what that floss was but I want more. Complemented the beef nicely. I kept stealing the small shallots out of my wife's plate 

Dessert

Was stuffed by this stage so went with a cheese board and a dessert to share. 








All I can say is that the chocolate was rich and flavoursum


----------



## rami_m (Aug 2, 2014)

In summary I had some of the best food I had in a long while. (Since Tetsuya) and I have been to both quay and sepia. I think this give them both a run for their money. Don't want to jinx it dude but I will be expecting good things if you keep this up. Thanks for having us over


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Aug 2, 2014)

I will be following in your footsteps slightly over a year from now...  Food looks out of this world...


----------



## jai (Aug 2, 2014)

Looks pretty yummy ive gotta get down there some time.


----------



## Asteger (Aug 2, 2014)

Looks great, Rami. And did you meet Le Chef?


----------



## rami_m (Aug 2, 2014)

Asteger said:


> Looks great, Rami. And did you meet Le Chef?



He is currently tied up in my car boot. I demand all his knives as ransom. 

Seriously, I spent 2.5 hours talking knives with Huw. He came early just to spend time chatting. Time just flew by.


----------



## Asteger (Aug 2, 2014)

rami_m said:


> He is currently tied up in my car boot. I demand all his knives as ransom.
> 
> Seriously, I spent 2.5 hours talking knives with Huw. He came early just to spend time chatting. Time just flew by.



Ah, great! Sounds like a great visit. Zanzibar's food always looks amazing too.

Like with food, I think knife-wise Huw is constantly trying out something new - lord knows how many have been delivered at the back door to the kitchen - and he'
d definitely be in a position to say a lot about the subject.


----------



## schanop (Aug 2, 2014)

That's nice. Did you forget to take back your new Marko's knife?


----------



## rami_m (Aug 2, 2014)

Still have it. I think. 

Let me go check the car.


----------



## Von blewitt (Aug 3, 2014)

Thanks for coming down Rami, it was a pleasure to host t you & your wife ( just to let people know, Rami drove nearly 600km to come visit) we had a real knife geek session, and I have plenty of carrots cut ready for stock next week. And I got to check out the Chevron damascus Marko! Beautiful knife.


----------



## Seth (Aug 3, 2014)

How did you get the carrot peeler to cut fish so nicely?


----------



## rami_m (Aug 4, 2014)

Von blewitt said:


> Thanks for coming down Rami, it was a pleasure to host t you & your wife ( just to let people know, Rami drove nearly 600km to come visit) we had a real knife geek session, and I have plenty of carrots cut ready for stock next week. And I got to check out the Chevron damascus Marko! Beautiful knife.



It was a real pleasure. I look forward to next time.


----------



## schanop (Dec 24, 2014)

We made a day trip to visit Huw's awesome restaurant yesterday. I could happily say that it was worth a four hour round trip 350km drive back and forth from where we stayed a little bit more north of Merimbula. Every one in the group was pleased with the trip.

What my wife and I had was just a small selection of what were on offering for the day.

For entry, we chose Golden beetroot with crème fraîche, and Eden mussel with leek ravioli . Please pardon me, Huw and Renee, for not remembering the exact name on the menu.












For main, we had lamb rump with broad bean, and blue eye trevella and Eden bug tails in carrot bisque.











For desert, we had honey crumb, mousse, and creme, and chocolate delice, salted caramel, and macademia ice cream.











Although it was just a small selection even on the day, Huw's food has depth. He has a range of flavour all the way from very delicate dish like golden beet root entry, to the other ends where every mouthful is packed with flavour like lamb rump and broad bean.

Definitely we will head back there again one day.


----------



## rami_m (Dec 24, 2014)

So very envious.


----------



## WildBoar (Dec 24, 2014)

Boy, Huw sure turns out some great-looking food. If it tastes half as good as it looks it must have been well worth the effort (although isn't a 4 hour drive down under just a typical run to the store? ;-)). Plus I expect you were able to look over the knife collection?


----------



## DDPslice (Dec 24, 2014)

Looks beautifully delicious.


----------

